# Smokey Eye Tutorial ;-)



## Cingels (Mar 19, 2007)

Hope you enjoy this! I was in a RARE tutorial making mood tonight,so I quickly ( ok it took me 2 hrs!!) did this one ;-)


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Mar 19, 2007)

wow!!! amazing!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 19, 2007)

great tut! the mascara really brings out your eyes.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 19, 2007)

simply awesome!!! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 19, 2007)

That's a great tutorial, you look really gorgeous! I really should get out my Fix+ more often, and I definitely need to try a flat foundation brush for applying a natural MSF!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 19, 2007)

WOW!!! love ur tut!!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial, this look is just lovely on you!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 19, 2007)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks! 

great tut' and gorgeous final result !!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 20, 2007)

Great tut, thanks!


----------



## FabWineTastings (Mar 20, 2007)

Great tutorial!  I love the final look!

-Corinne


----------



## Caderas (Mar 20, 2007)

awww, this is such a good look, and tutorial!  :]  i like your enthusiasm and your lashes are to die for.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 20, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## n_c (Mar 20, 2007)

Those colors look perfect on your eyes...thank you for the tut.


----------



## breathless (Apr 3, 2007)

awesome tut! thanks!


----------



## msmack (Apr 4, 2007)

great tut, pretty lady! thanks!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 4, 2007)

wonderful tutorial!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 4, 2007)

You look beautiful!!=) Thanks for the tut!


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 4, 2007)

Great tutorial!  The "Special Ed" Yaaaaaaay cracked me up.


----------



## retail_therapy (Aug 16, 2008)

That's cute!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

love it


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Aug 16, 2008)

Those colors really make your eyes pop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beautiful


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 20, 2008)

Its so easy to follow. thanks!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

great tut


----------



## Navessa (Aug 25, 2008)

that's lovely!!


----------



## Cute_Sabz (Aug 26, 2008)

you're pretty.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm still having problems making smokey eyes..


----------

